# Please list one nice thing about your loved one



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Husband or wife or boyfriend or girlfriend.  Whatever.

I'll start:


He loves my cat.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

He told me today he likes it when I sing along with the radio.

Hmmm, that's not really an attribute.  Let's try again - he's cute and still gives me butterflies after 7.5 years.

Also, my cat, who would replace my husband as the only man in my life if he could figure out how to kill him (yup seriously gives him those looks) knows how to purr me to sleep.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

kindlequeen said:


> He told me today he likes it when I sing along with the radio.
> 
> Hmmm, that's not really an attribute. Let's try again - he's cute and still gives me butterflies after 7.5 years.
> 
> Also, my cat, who would replace my husband as the only man in my life if he could figure out how to kill him (yup seriously gives him those looks) knows how to purr me to sleep.


huh

You missed the point. I am asking for you to state someone ELSE'S good point. Not what you think your own are.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

he loves me! Still a surprise  20 years

His laugh can be heard throughout the house

Sylvia


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

CatherineM said:


> huh
> 
> You missed the point. I am asking for you to state someone ELSE'S good point. Not what you think your own are.


I think you missed her point, Catherine. Her first two comments are endearing things about her husband - not herself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gosh! Imagine my surprise when I wake up this morning and find a REPORT about a thread called "List a nice thing about your loved one" 

So I check the thread and there's a rather terse comment asking if someone is dead.  (relevant posts since removed.)

As well as a misunderstanding about whether a post is about one's self or one's loved one. 

Seriously? _*Seriously*_? 

Come on people -- does a thread like this have to be so narrowly defined? Isn't the point to get people chatting companionably -- and cordially! One's loved ones can be with us or have passed. And -- though I'm not an animal person myself, can be non-**** sapiens. 

On topic:

My hubs builds stuff -- to wit: ( that's the phrase, right? I'm going to go look that up.  )








and









And over the last 30+ year I've learned not to freak out when he starts to take something apart -- because he'll probably put it back together again with parts left over and it'll work better than it had before!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Does it have to be just one? Oh, all right.

He does the dishes.

Oh, and is generally just a nice guy.

Awwww. This thread makes me want to give him a hug. Except he's asleep....

Betsy


----------



## K. Johnson-Weider (Jul 1, 2011)

She is always willing to help others, including me, when needed. Of course, she is likely to give a stern lecture if stupidity got you in trouble but that just makes her awesome.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

He gets me even when I don't.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

He tucks me in every night (I go to bed earlier than him). Then I read that the Obamas do the same thing. *squee*


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My hubby worked tons of extra hours so that I could be a stay-at-home mom to our 4 kids, which I felt was my most important job and one I loved.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

He let me take early retirement.  And he doesn't complain too much when some months my fun part-time job turns into many more hours of work than expected.


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

She reads everything I write (including the science fiction), even though she's not much of a reader. That's true love!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

She has a pulse.

I mean...  Uh...  She puts up with me.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

He makes me laugh every single day.  Often because he sings all the time and the songs always turn out to be about cheese.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No one else would have put up with my "unique" personality and sense of humor for over forty years, she has to be a special person.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gosh! Imagine my surprise when I wake up this morning and find a REPORT about a thread called "List a nice thing about your loved one"
> 
> So I check the thread and there's a rather terse comment asking if someone is dead.  (relevant posts since removed.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

He is the sweetest man in the world.  He is my rock (but I'm his).  My wild hair brained ideas don't even surprise him anymore.  He really gets me.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

He accepts me exactly the way I am and doesn't try to change me.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

KTaylor-Green said:


> He accepts me exactly the way I am and doesn't try to change me.


^this^

And after almost 30 years of marriage he still brings me flowers, even if there is no occasion. (BTW, my son does that with his girlfriend and she mentioned to me how much she loves that. Like father, like son. I love this too.)


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

And here I thought this was going to be a nice and peaceful thread. Never a dull moment.

Anyways, he is the rock in our family. Something happens and he takes it all in stride. Not to mention being an amazing father to our two autistic children.
Oh and he makes great pies.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

He loves me


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

He is patient


----------



## Bec (Aug 24, 2012)

He cooks me some AMAZING food. 

He also makes me laugh a lot and lets me goof around and not feel like an idiot, because he's being an even bigger goof  

He's also willing to move to the other side of the planet with me


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

She is very helpful person. For me I get hot tea in my bed...


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

He always tells me I'm beautiful - and genuinely means it - even when I definitely look worse for wear. He just doesn't SEE that...


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Only one thing? This is tough!

He is genuinely kind, tall, handsome, wise, honest, patient, a wonderful friend, talks deeply with me about anything.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

He is a genuinely good person. He is a good dad to my kids (all adults), even though they are not his kids, and a great poppy to our grandsons.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh, I can think of more than one nice thing about my husband. Here's a few things I like about him:

He's an excellent "daddy" to our dog.
He cooks for me (sometimes).
He surprises me often with flowers (after nine years, I didn't expect that).
He gives great massages. Seriously, he should do it for a living.
He takes good care of himself, works out often, and pushes me to be healthier too.
He makes me try to be a better person, even when I don't want to be.
He still writes me love notes and funny little poems.
He's a good "stomping" buddy. We go out in fields and down country roads, catching bullfrogs, looking for turtles, turning over logs to find mice ... He shares my love of critters. 

On the downside, he can't fix a thing around the house.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Like Betsy's, he does the dishes and he makes me laugh...a lot. He's also my biggest fan, although he's strictly a non-fiction reader.


----------

